
You say you found a revolution - bootload
http://tedunderwood.com/2016/02/07/you-say-you-found-a-revolution/
======
rubidium
The post is very interesting in itself, but what's more interesting to me is
an example of the migration of the typical academic journal based conversation
to a hybrid journal/blog conversation.

Pre-internet, the content of this blog post would of normally taken the form
of a journal "response" article in which one academic politely lambastes
another for making a mistake, and then 6 months later we'd hear the "reply"
article in which the academic says "we weren't really wrong but here's some
corrections".

Now we have a faster feedback loop. It's fun to see and I hope the academy can
find a way to make this more common.

~~~
zaphar
Also the inclusion of a jupyter notebook makes it significantly easier for me
as a programmer to dig in a little deeper into the topic.

